# Dota2 weiter raus zoomen???



## Schmücker (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute

Gibt es die Möglichkeit bei Dota2 weiter raus zu zoomen?
Ich spiele immer mit Autocam und mir fehlt daher immer ein wenig Sichweite.
Gibt es da ein Befehl für die config?
Würde eine höhere Auflösung das Problem beheben?

Grüße


----------

